# driving in dubau



## sanasaif (Oct 6, 2014)

hi guys - i have a question and was wandering if anyone can help me. how much would it cost to drive from dubai marina to burjuman - including salik and petrol would it be the same price as a taxi which is around 60 dirhams?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Cheaper to drive yourself


----------



## sanasaif (Oct 6, 2014)

Do you know roughly how much it would cost?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

sanasaif said:


> Do you know roughly how much it would cost?


Depends completely on the cost of your car.

And how often you do it, and what time of day.

If you need a car to get around Dubai and generally live here, then drive, and if not, then don't - the calculations have too many variables to be accurate.


----------



## sanasaif (Oct 6, 2014)

Well to get to to work for 9- and there's not much traffic it's straight on sheikh zayed road. It's an old BMW so nothing fancy. But I've been told it would be the same price as 60 dirhams.... There and back


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Do you have parking at your destination? Otherwise parking costs will push it up.


----------



## Desert_Ed (Jun 16, 2014)

If you already have a car, it will be much cheaper to drive.

Taxi between Marina and Burjuman, there and back is more like 100 AED/day. You could always get the Metro too, if you are close to the stations at either end.


----------



## Walle (Oct 7, 2014)

sanasaif said:


> hi guys - i have a question and was wandering if anyone can help me. how much would it cost to drive from dubai marina to burjuman - including salik and petrol would it be the same price as a taxi which is around 60 dirhams?


I drive regularly from Marina to Terminal 3 and back - it costs me approx *AED 10* in petrol for the *return trip* (about 60km return). No Salik because I use Al Khail road, journey time typically 30 minutes each way.

Marina to Burjuman centre should be about the same (via Al Khail road and Oud Metha road)?

Of course you need to add fixed costs (car depreciation, insurance etc). But if you travel every day the cheapest long-term solution is either Metro or your own car.

Walle


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

Way cheaper to drive, even if you drive an SUV. 
Petrol from Marina to Burjuman would not cost more than AED 15-20, roundtrip. Probably less for smaller cars. And you can avoid salik by taking the Jumeirah Beach road. May take an extra 10 min to get there, but cheaper.


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

Factor in the likelihood of your taxi driver being one of the many unhinged lunatics behind the wheel of a car before trusting your life into their hands on a daily basis. Personally, I wouldn't trust any of them to drive me more often than absolutely necessary.


----------



## Rbj*Rbj (Jul 23, 2014)

What is 'Salik'? Is this like a toll charge?


----------



## Walle (Oct 7, 2014)

Rbj*Rbj said:


> What is 'Salik'? Is this like a toll charge?


I'm guessing you don't drive in Dubai 

Yes, Salik is a fixed toll of AED 4, collected automatically (assuming you have a Salik card in your vehicle) each time your vehicle passes under one of the several Salik toll gates around Dubai.


----------



## Rbj*Rbj (Jul 23, 2014)

Walle said:


> I'm guessing you don't drive in Dubai
> 
> Yes, Salik is a fixed toll of AED 4, collected automatically (assuming you have a Salik card in your vehicle) each time your vehicle passes under one of the several Salik toll gates around Dubai.


Great, thanks.

I will be moving out in November and will be driving alot then.


----------

